# Mega Pt2 Becomes The Paero Tank Ii



## devdev (19/4/14)

The Kanger Mega PT2 was crap. I can't sugar coat it. It gurgled and under-performed in every way next to its little brother the Mini PT2, except for capacity. I quickly threw mine to the bottom of the vape box. When looking for PIF items I didn't even consider it. It's so bad it could push a newbie straight back onto stinkies.

I had to order a spare base for my aerotank from eciggies last week. I managed to tighten it down enough that the airflow ring would not come back up again. I placed the new one on to the aerotank and this old aerotank base has been sitting on my table.

Turns out that the aerotank base is exactly the same dimensions as the Mega base, and the parts are actually interchangeable. A quick bath in boiling water, a trip to the vice and some careful prodding with some tools and pliers and the ring on the old Aerotank base started rotating again but it was a little scratched up now.

Behold, I present to you......the PAERO TANK II




The whole unit comes together and the PAERO TANK holds a PT2 coil perfectly.

I knocked up a quick coil. Thanks to @Silver and @BhavZ for all their discussion regarding the PT2 coiling I have been itching to get building on the PT2 coils again. 1.8 Ohm micro coil, 28G, 1.5mm ID, cotton wick and cotton flavour wick.

Pop it in to the PAERO TANK and we have a cloud chasing clearomiser with adjustable airflow and intense flavour. Sits pretty on top of the SVD. Vaping at 15 watts, no dry hits and plenty of flavour. Thanks to @johan for recommending VM banana creme with VM vanilla custard. This is a great blend

I think the airholes on the PAERO TANK will benefit from being made a bit bigger. I think that could be tomorrow's task

Here are pics of side by side comparison:

Old base

??

New Base



PT2 coil sitting happily inside Aerotank base



This new coil and the aerotank base seem to have killed all the gurgling, although the tank has gone from full to empty in the space of an evening. It likes juice alot.

For anyone with a Mega PT2 lying around it is well worth spending R90 on a base for the Aerotank and wicking a PT2 coil. I am pretty sure that the Aerotank Mega will be identical to this, and that with factory dual coils it still won't out perform this setup.

This is a nautilus beater in my view

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (19/4/14)

That looks like a sweet vaping setup, nice photo's too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (20/4/14)

Very nice man, @BhavZ bought the aero tank base as well for his protank 1, that sorted the airy draw out quick quick for him.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

I have to agree with @Dr Evil, the areo tank base gave my PT1 new life. Much better vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/14)

Well done @devdev 

It must feel great to bring an old unused item back to life!

I also have an unused PT2Mega - so will give this a try. 

Well done on the coil. That was your first PT coil. How did you find the process? 1.8 ohms sounds quite high. Was it 11 wraps?

Interersted to hear you put in a flavour wick. @BhavZ, do you do flavour wicks on your cotton builds? Riptripper didnt. Wonder if that improves things?


----------



## Gizmo (20/4/14)

I am with you dev. Can't stand protank normals even protank 3 gave me issues. However the aerotank has proven to be really good

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

Silver said:


> Well done @devdev
> 
> It must feel great to bring an old unused item back to life!
> 
> ...


Nope, I dont use flavour wicks, they kill the experience for me..

I just make sure that I use enough cotton to give a snug fit in the coil and the pack the wicks on either end against the cup so as to close off any holes and that prevents the leaking or gurgling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/14)

Thanks @BhavZ 
I do the same. Havent tried the flaavour wicks. 
Working perfectly without


----------



## RIEFY (20/4/14)

for those that use standard coils pull out you silica and thread some cotton through the standard coil and see the difference in taste vapor and throat hit. a standard coil you normally cant vape at 15watts but with cotton threaded through a standard coil you can. also no flavor wicks used 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

nicely done @devdev


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BhavZ
> I do the same. Havent tried the flaavour wicks.
> Working perfectly without


I find that with the flavour wicks it actually mutes the flavour and vapour. I think its is because the cotton catches some of the vapour. If the coil is wicked correctly there is really no need for a flavour wick. In my experience flavour wicks are only used to prevent gurgling and leaking when using cotton, but when using silica it does have a benefit. But these days I think silica wicks are slowly becoming a dying breed. 

Only issue I am having now is finding a supplier of organic cotton balls, every Dischem I have been to does not stock it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> for those that use standard coils pull out you silica and thread some cotton through the standard coil and see the difference in taste vapor and throat hit. a standard coil you normally cant vape at 15watts but with cotton threaded through a standard coil you can. also no flavor wicks used
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



i find cotton gives a funny taste , but will retry later and see


----------



## RIEFY (20/4/14)

most cotton does that with the 1st couple of toots then it disappears

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

shabbar said:


> i find cotton gives a funny taste , but will retry later and see


The funny taste happened to me once but I noticed that occured only cause the cotton was not saturated properly. Before putting the coil back together make sure that the cotton wick is soaked as much as possible.


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

does the silica wick thread out easily ? coz i havent built any coils


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> The funny taste happened to me once but I noticed that occured only cause the cotton was not saturated properly. Before putting the coil back together make sure that the cotton wick is soaked as much as possible.



thanks @BhavZ will keep that in mind


----------



## RIEFY (20/4/14)

yes just pull out slowly maybe use a tweezer if you have big fingers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> yes just pull out slowly maybe use a tweezer if you have big fingers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



lokl that sounds dirty in so many ways

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (20/4/14)

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

Ok so I tried my hand at rewicking the evod coils wasnt that bad , firstly I was too excited I forgot to put the stem back and lost some precious vm4 stripped it out put the stem back its gurgling too much and im still losing liquid , my battery was overflowing with juice .

Am I correct in saying that you don't put cotton as a flavour wick ?

Pretty bummed out




Help!!! @Cape vaping supplies 
@BhavZ


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

Put the stem back on and see if there is a gap between the wick and the stem. If there is a gap, rewick with a thicker piece of cotton and pack the cotton of the wick against the cup to cover the gap and you should be good to go.


----------



## RIEFY (20/4/14)

when you put the stem back make sure the cotton covers the whole side of the cup so joose cant seep through

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev (20/4/14)

Ok so I checked my build. I put so much cotton, including the flavour wicks, that I could reassemble the coil without the silicone washer having to be on the stem, and no leaking. Only problem is that it is a juice pig, so I will rewick later on, with no flavour wicks.

Nice thing about this PT2 builds is you can just pop in a different coil base and have two or three different units to compare side by side. Not like an RBA where a new coil requires destruction of the previous build.

Also I drilled out the holes on the aerotank base from stock to 1.5mm. There are 4 of them. That means this tank breathes at 6mm in total. It is a little airy, but you can adjust the ring in much finer movements than the Nautilus, so its a good thing.

If/when I get a wire zapper and some NR/R wire I am going to try a 1ohm job. You need the NR wire to ensure that the rubber grommet in the base of the coil doesn't get scorched. With that sort of rig I will be able to use 6mm of breathing


----------



## shabbar (20/4/14)

Thanks just rewicked very slight gurgle and I put a thin piece of cotton as a flavour wick seems to be abit better . Vaping it at 4.8v no burnt taste much cleaner taste n thick vapour


----------



## Silver (20/4/14)

devdev said:


> Nice thing about this PT2 builds is you can just pop in a different coil base and have two or three different units to compare side by side. Not like an RBA where a new coil requires destruction of the previous build.



Precisely!

You can also have different coils for your different flavours - mind you, these mPT2/EVOD tanks are so cheap you can easily have a few set up each with your own favourite flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (20/4/14)

Flavourites 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (20/4/14)

shabar should look something like this









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------

